# Untranslatable words



## Suehil

Everyone knows that 'gezellig' doesn't exist in English - it has to be translated differently for every context, and even then doesn't quite get the spirit of 'gezelligheid'
The same goes for the English word 'kind' - it can be variously translated as 'goed van harte', 'lief' and several other things, but none of them catches the spirit of 'kindness'
Both of these words are very valuable concepts and I find it difficult to imagine life without them.

Can anyone out there think of more examples of single words that do not have an exact equivalent?


----------



## Black Horse

cute, sweet


----------



## -MilicianA-

Random, which I haven't heard an equivalent of in any language really.


----------



## optimistique

-MilicianA- said:


> Random, which I haven't heard an equivalent of in any language really.



Random = "willekeurig", so not untranslatable.


----------



## -MilicianA-

optimistique said:


> Random = "willekeurig", so not untranslatable.


With regards to an object, you can say willekeurig, but with regard to behaviour, or a person there isn't any equivalent. I've never heard anyone say "hou eens op met zo willekeurig te wezen!"


----------



## optimistique

-MilicianA- said:


> With regards to an object, you can say willekeurig, but with regard to behaviour, or a person there isn't any equivalent. I've never heard anyone say "hou eens op met zo willekeurig te wezen!"



What does that mean than, 'Stop being random!'?


----------



## Suehil

I have never heard 'random' used in that way to describe behaviour, either.


----------



## Hutschi

I give you a type of words:

German dreisilbig is "thrisyllabic" in English. 
It is "drietal-syllabically" in Dutch - so you can translate from Dutch to English.
But in English  it has four syllables and in Dutch even more, and it changes the class compared to German. It is not selfdescribing. 


--

Is there *any* word which has an exact equivalent in another language?


----------



## HKK

Hutschi said:


> It is "drietal-syllabically" in Dutch - so you can translate from Dutch to English.



I don't know what you mean, but trisyllabic is 'drielettergrepig' in Dutch. Your point still goes though: it has five syllables  (-> vijflettergrepig)


----------



## Baunilha

Translating words isn't very useful. Translators translate the sense of a sentence or the sense of constituents. Untranslatable words cannot exist, for they are mere elements of a clause.


----------



## -MilicianA-

optimistique said:


> What does that mean than, 'Stop being random!'?


Someone who is random, or is being random, is someone who at the weirdest and most inappropriate times will say the weirdest things, sometimes with laughter and sometimes with annoyance as a consequence. You could translate that as "iemand die zich willekeurig gedraagt en willekeurige dingen zegt", but although you can kind of get a sense of what is meant, in Dutch it makes little sense.
Or for example in the context of saying "And then this random man came up to me to talk", meaning a stranger that had no apparent reason to come up to you, came up to you, often implying there was something sketchy about him. 

Did that clarify anything? It's a British as well as American use, but more often to be found in spoken than written language.


----------



## Suehil

MilicianA, I must admit that 'random' has never been used that way in my hearing  - maybe it's a teenage thing.
Baunilha, I agree totally.  My problem with those two words is that the concept doesn't exist, so the translator is unable to translate the exact sense.


----------



## -MilicianA-

Another example, the expression "that's random", a bit in the way of saying "that's odd", there's no reason/explanation for it.

It could be a teenage thing, although I've heard teachers of mine use it in the same way, but then again they deal with teenagers every day.

Edit: wouldn't "cozy" serve as a translation of "gezellig", in most contexts?


----------



## Suehil

No.  'Co*s*y' is one of the inadequate translations for some instances of 'gezellig'.  Would you consider using the word 'cosy' in a translation of "We gingen met z'n allen schaatsen; het was reuze gezellig!" ?  I don't think so.


----------



## -MilicianA-

Co*z*y is the American equivalent. 

And in Belgium we don't use "gezellig" in the context of having had fun ice-skating, and for all other instances I can think of at the moment, cozy translates gezellig well, i.e. in most contexts because as you suggest, not all if you're translating from Dutch from the Netherlands, and perhaps something I might've missed.


----------



## Suehil

If 'gezellig' in Belgium is exclusively used where the Nederlanders would use 'knus', then I understand what you mean.  However, in Nederland the use is much, much wider.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,


HKK said:


> I don't know what you mean, but trisyllabic is 'drielettergrepig' in Dutch. Your point still goes though: it has five syllables  (-> vijflettergrepig)


 
Thank you. Babylon gave me a wrong translation.

What I mean: You can translate all. But each translation will change the original meaning or feeling. I n some cases is not possible to translate the word but only to translate the sense, and when you want to translate a word, it might be, that you have to choose another word.

In my example, you have to translate "dreisilbig" to "vijflettergrepig" as you wrote already. But in another context, this is wrong. If you have to consider both contexts, it might be untranslatable.

This occurs even to wellknown words. 
In poetry, you have to consider rhymes and other forms additionally to the context. 

A German word, they write about as hard to translate, is "gemütlich".

Best regards
Bernd


----------



## HKK

You're right. In Italian, they say 'traduttore, tradittore'. By the way, gemütlich has a cognate in Dutch (gemoedelijk), but it probably doesn't cover the exact meaning of the German word


----------



## Yarddog

-MilicianA- said:


> Someone who is random, or is being random, is someone who at the weirdest and most inappropriate times will say the weirdest things, sometimes with laughter and sometimes with annoyance as a consequence. You could translate that as "iemand die zich willekeurig gedraagt en willekeurige dingen zegt", but although you can kind of get a sense of what is meant, in Dutch it makes little sense.
> Or for example in the context of saying "And then this random man came up to me to talk", meaning a stranger that had no apparent reason to come up to you, came up to you, often implying there was something sketchy about him.
> 
> Did that clarify anything? It's a British as well as American use, but more often to be found in spoken than written language.



This is true but as far as I know it's only used this way between  teenagers/students(ie. v.informally).  Moreover, it  can  even be used substantively eg.'A couple of randoms asked me for a cigarette.'

Some words can't be translated but have to be explained. eg. I don't think there is an English equivalent for 'spookryder'.


----------



## -MilicianA-

Yarddog said:


> This is true but as far as I know it's only used this way between teenagers/students(ie. v.informally). Moreover, it can even be used substantively eg.'A couple of randoms asked me for a cigarette.'


I agree. 



> Some words can't be translated but have to be explained. eg. I don't think there is an English equivalent for 'spookryder'.


I've heard "ghost rider" being used. The dictionary tells me "phantom rider" also exists.​


----------



## Joannes

Suehil said:


> If 'gezellig' in Belgium is exclusively used where the Nederlanders would use 'knus', then I understand what you mean. However, in Nederland the use is much, much wider.


 
*Gezellig* can definitely mean something else than 'knus' or 'cosy' in Flanders also, although I do think we would rather use *plezant*, *tof* or something similar for certain situations in which people in the North would still find *gezellig* appropriate. (But I'm under the impression this kind of words is very much an individual thing.)



Hutschi said:


> In my example, you have to translate "dreisilbig" to "*drie*lettergrepig" as you wrote already. But in another context, this is wrong. If you have to consider both contexts, it might be untranslatable.


Is *dreisilbig* a noun in German (or can it be used as one)? If not, I don't see your point. If so, then that's not a difference in meaning but in structural use. I personally think that is something way more annoying and tricky: verbs that have to become nouns, nouns that have to become adjectives (and the other ways around), but also word orders and clause linkings. They can really frustrate me sometimes.  Expressing the meanings you want to express is possible in all languages that you know good enough, but expressing them the (structural) way you want is another matter!


----------



## Yarddog

I found 'ghost rider' in the dictionary, but to me, that's the name of a cartoon charachter?!


----------



## -MilicianA-

Yarddog said:


> I found 'ghost rider' in the dictionary, but to me, that's the name of a cartoon charachter?!


To me "Venom" and "Carnage" rather ring the bell of cartoon characters as well 

Those names are usually actual words, or at least derived from them.


----------



## Mimi2005

I have never heard a good translation in English of the Dutch word "deftig".
Anyone ?


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,*

*I find this a rather weird thread. I hope we're not going to compare the complete English and Dutch vocabulary. *
*If so, I think we have less work in enumerating words in both languages for which there is a one to one translation.*

*I hope somebody can convince me not to close this thread.*

*Groetjes,*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------



## Suehil

The reason I opened this thread was not to find words that are difficult to translate, but concepts that don't exist in the other language/culture.  I'm afraid I wasn't at all clear and the thread has, indeed, become rather weird.
It is, of course, an impossible subject for anyone who is not completely bilingual but I thought the discussion might illuminate and/or explain some of these differences.


----------



## -MilicianA-

Mimi2005 said:


> I have never heard a good translation in English of the Dutch word "deftig".
> Anyone ?


Decent or, less accurate, neat? 

I think this thread certainly has some use. For those of you who speak English fluently will translate these words by beating around the bush and eventually capturing the same meaning in a lot more words (and they won't open a seperate topic asking for help because they can manage), native people or people with more every-day language skills can give a hand by giving their suggestions and opinions. 
Granted, it's more of a discussion-thread than a question-answer one, but I feel it certainly serves a purpose.


----------



## Joannes

Ok, Hutschi, I get your point now. You're right: selfdescription of words and also desired connotations and polysemy for example are things that are often problematic in translating. But I think this is again not really a problem for _what_ you want to communicate -- because any language can serve that purpose, but rather a problem for _the way_ in which you want to communicate it.

Obviously, the way in which you communicate can be very important, especially in poetry, as you mention, or songs, or jokes, or anything in which style matters (and doesn't it in any instance of language?).


----------



## cholandesa

How about levensweg? And I'm talking about the concept, not the boardgame!


----------



## Arrius

-MilicianA- said:


> Random, which I haven't heard an equivalent of in any language really.


Try _Zufalls-_ (Ger.):_aléatoire_ (Fr.); _aleatorio_ (Sp.& Port.); _casuale_, as in _data casuali_ (It.) ; _stick(prov)_ in Swedish; _lukraak _or_ toevallig_ in Dutch; *عَرَضِيّ*
(*9*araDHy) in Arabic.


----------



## argentina84

-MilicianA- said:


> Another example, the expression "that's random", a bit in the way of saying "that's odd", there's no reason/explanation for it.
> 
> It could be a teenage thing, although I've heard teachers of mine use it in the same way, but then again they deal with teenagers every day.


 
So have I. An American friend of mine uses "random" to describe people´s personality,the weather, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Mimi2005

-MilicianA- said:


> Decent or, less accurate, neat?
> 
> I think this thread certainly has some use. For those of you who speak English fluently will translate these words by beating around the bush and eventually capturing the same meaning in a lot more words (and they won't open a seperate topic asking for help because they can manage), native people or people with more every-day language skills can give a hand by giving their suggestions and opinions.
> Granted, it's more of a discussion-thread than a question-answer one, but I feel it certainly serves a purpose.


 
Decent is certainly a part of it, but it's a complex word, describing a very Dutch quality, I find.
Deftig has many connotations, it means belonging to the higher social classes, it also means breeding; it’s old, inherited money, not nouveau riche, but you can still be deftig without any money at all; it is also a little old fashioned, dignified, classy, a stately bearing. People can be deftig, but also houses, streets, clubs. 
Like I said: a difficult word to translate


----------



## Arrius

_*Random* _I have never heard except in the basic meaning, but I wonder why the publishers are called "_Random House_".
In Spanish there is _*duende*_ which may be translated as _fairy, pixie. elf _or _spirit_, but also refers to the indefinable quality that makes a great flamenco singer or dancer, and is used as a loan word. 
The Hollywoodian _*oomph*,_ now archaic, would also be difficult to translate, but Marilyn Monroe, Hedy Lamarr and Gloria Grahame all had it, whatever it was.
In the fifties or possibly late forties there was a stirring cowboy ballad, very popular on both sides of the pond, called "_Ghost Riders in the Sky_" . In this song a sinful cowhand is warned by the riders "_Oh, cowboy change your ways today or with us you must ride, a-trying to catch the devil's herd across these endless skies, Yippee Ay Yay etc.! _Rotten rhyme, but it would appear that the ghost rider is part of cowboy mythology. Btw, isn't the term _phantom rider_ used in Nathaniel Hawthorne's "_The Legend of Sleepy Hollow"_ as a variant for_ the headless rider?_


----------



## -MilicianA-

Arrius said:


> Try _Zufalls-_ (Ger.):_aléatoire_ (Fr.); _aleatorio_ (Sp.& Port.); _casuale_, as in _data casuali_ (It.) ; _stick(prov)_ in Swedish; _lukraak _or_ toevallig_ in Dutch; *عَرَضِيّ*
> (*9*araDHy) in Arabic.


In my previous posts I tried to explain the ambiguous meaning of "random". In the languages I know from the ones you cited, the translation doesn't cover "random" in the contexts I gave before and I'm almost sure that in the others it doesn't quite catch the same meaning either.


----------



## Freston

Random is inderdaad bijna niet te vertalen. 'Random generator'; een 'willekeurigheidsgenerator'?? Da's meer iets voor Galgje of Scrabble.
'Arbitrary' zou ik gewoon vertalen met 'arbitrair'. Daar heb je leenwoorden voor ;-)

Maar als we wat dichter bij huis blijven?
"Ik heb er zin in." Hoe vertaal je 'zin'?
"Ik heb het wel gezien." Hoe vertaal je 'wel'? (*


De zinnen en hun respectievelijke betekenissen zijn wel over te zetten naar het  Engels. Maar een woord-voor-woord vertaling? Hmmm... Leden van het forum, verlicht mij :-D

(* EDIT: 
Bij teruglezen merk ik dat deze zin twee betekenissen heeft. Namelijk 1) Ik heb het wél gezien (bevestigend) en 2) Ik heb het wel gezien (ik ga eigenlijk liever weg). Beiden zijn interessant, maar het ging mij om de eerste betekenis.


----------



## -MilicianA-

Freston said:


> Random is inderdaad bijna niet te vertalen. 'Random generator'; een 'willekeurigheidsgenerator'?? Da's meer iets voor Galgje of Scrabble.
> 'Arbitrary' zou ik gewoon vertalen met 'arbitrair'. Daar heb je leenwoorden voor ;-)
> 
> Maar als we wat dichter bij huis blijven?
> "Ik heb er zin in." Hoe vertaal je 'zin'?
> "Ik heb het wel gezien." Hoe vertaal je 'wel'?
> 
> 
> De zinnen en hun respectievelijke betekenissen zijn wel over te zetten naar het Engels. Maar een woord-voor-woord vertaling? Hmmm... Leden van het forum, verlicht mij :-D


Inderdaad, voor zover ik weet heeft "zin" geen letterlijke vertaling, alhoewel de uitdrukking vertaald zou worden als "I feel like it". 

Bij "ik heb het wel gezien" denk ik dat je "I saw it _already_" kunt gebruiken, maar ook dat hangt af van hoe je die "wel" gebruikt. Als het gebruikt wordt als bevestiging, (je hebt het niet gezien - ik heb het wél gezien) dan zou ik zeggen "I did see it".

Edit: Had jouw edit al geanticipeerd ;-)


----------



## sh4d0wz

Freston said:


> Maar als we wat dichter bij huis blijven?
> "Ik heb er zin in." Hoe vertaal je 'zin'?
> "Ik heb het wel gezien." Hoe vertaal je 'wel'? (*
> 
> 
> De zinnen en hun respectievelijke betekenissen zijn wel over te zetten naar het Engels. Maar een woord-voor-woord vertaling? Hmmm... Leden van het forum, verlicht mij :-D


"Ik heb het wel gezien" kan je gewoon vertalen naar "I did see it" en de nadruk leggen op did..

of zit ik nu fout


----------



## Arrius

When the whole sentence is reduced in England to _Oh,yes I *did*_!, the Scots often say _I did so_! and the Americans_ I did too!,_ which render the_ doch_ of German and the _wel _of Dutch.
As for _Ik heb er zin in_, nobody so far has mentioned _I _*fancy*_ a nice cool beer*/ *I_ *fancy *_....ing something._


----------



## Freston

-MilicianA- said:
			
		

> Inderdaad, voor zover ik weet heeft "zin" geen letterlijke vertaling, alhoewel de uitdrukking vertaald zou worden als "I feel like it".


Het is toch wel grappig dat zo'n eenvoudig en veelgebruikt woord in een andere taal geen equivalent kent. Ja de bedoeling achter de zin is wel te vertalen natuurlijk. Het zou toch een mooie boel worden als een Engelstalige niet aan kan duiden of hij ergens zin in heeft of niet 





			
				sh4d0ws said:
			
		

> "ik heb het wel gezien" kan je gewoon vertalen naar "i did see it" en de nadruk leggen op did..
> 
> of zit ik nu fout


Nu ja, fout is een groot woord ;-)

Maar als iemand hier vraagt:
How do I translate this into Dutch: "I did see it".
Dan zegt iedereen: "Ik heb het gezien". En niet: "Ik heb het wel gezien". De vertaling is dus niet symmetrisch.

Dus, vraagje, heb je het wel of niet [arbitrair werkwoord]
'Ik heb het wél', of 'ik heb het niet' (...)

In het Engels is het, 'I did' of 'I did not'. De bevestiging is impliciet. Er is géén apart woord wat de bevestiging als het ware bekrachtigd. In het Nederlands kan dat ook. Ik kan zeggen:"Ik heb het gezien". Maar soms is het nodig om met het woord 'wel' de bevestiging extra kracht bij te zetten.

In het Engels kan je trouwens ook nog zeggen: "I have seen it". Maar ook hier duikt geen Engels equivalent voor 'wel' op.


----


Oké, volgende. Hier kom ik ook nooit uit: Bemoeien
Mogelijke kandidaten:
To bother: ~hinderen
To interfere: ~storen, ~verstoren
To intervene: ~ingrijpen
To meddle: ~inmengen
Waarbij '~' ongeveer betekend.


Mijn zus bemoeit zich met mijn vakantieplannen
Bemoei je met je eigen zaken
Ik wil mij nergens mee bemoeien, maar [rake opmerking]


----------



## HKK

Freston said:


> How do I translate this into Dutch: "I did see it".
> Dan zegt iedereen: "Ik heb het gezien". En niet: "Ik heb het wel gezien". De vertaling is dus niet symmetrisch.
> 
> Dus, vraagje, heb je het wel of niet [arbitrair werkwoord]
> 'Ik heb het wél', of 'ik heb het niet' (...)
> 
> In het Engels is het, 'I did' of 'I did not'.



De vertaling van "Ik heb het gezien" is "I saw it.". De vertaling van "ik heb het wél gezien" is "I DID see it.". "I did see it" vertalen als "Ik heb het gezien" is gewoon fout.


----------



## -MilicianA-

Freston said:


> Oké, volgende. Hier kom ik ook nooit uit: Bemoeien
> Mogelijke kandidaten:
> To bother: ~hinderen
> To interfere: ~storen, ~verstoren
> To intervene: ~ingrijpen
> To meddle: ~inmengen
> Waarbij '~' ongeveer betekend.
> 
> 
> *1) *Mijn zus bemoeit zich met mijn vakantieplannen
> *2) *Bemoei je met je eigen zaken
> *3) *Ik wil mij nergens mee bemoeien, maar [rake opmerking]


To meddle vind ik het meest passend als vertaling van bemoeien (meddlesome = bemoeizaam), met als reden dat "to bother", "to intervene" en "to interfere" een lichtelijk agressieve ondertoon hebben. Hiermee bedoel ik dat alle drie een vervelende actie impliceren, terwijl "to meddle" evenals bemoeien niet per se tot een ingrijpende, hinderende of verstorende actie overgaat.

*1) *My sister meddles in my vacationplans
*2)* Mind your own business; en om to meddle te gebruiken: Don't meddle in my business
*3) *I don't mean to meddle into anything, but...

Ook zou je "to nose" kunnen gebruiken, net zoals in het Nederlands "je neus in iemands zaken steken".


----------



## Freston

HKK said:
			
		

> De vertaling van "Ik heb het gezien" is "I saw it.".


Ehm... wat is dan de vertaling van "Ik zag het?" 



			
				HKK said:
			
		

> De vertaling van "ik heb het wél gezien" is "I DID see it.".


Ja zeker! Je hebt helemaal gelijk. De nadruk komt op 'did'. Daarmee is de betekenis van de zin vertaald, maar niet het woord 'wel'.



			
				HKK said:
			
		

> "I did see it" vertalen als "Ik heb het gezien" is gewoon fout.


Hela! Iets slordig misschien, maar ronduit fout? Dat vind ik te weinig eer ;-)

Overigens, volgens de wetten der scherpslijpers zijn jouw vertalingen ook slordig. 'Ik heb het wel gezien' is de brontekst. Die kán dus niet fout zijn. Je kan wel zeggen, het is Voltooid Tegenwoordige Tijd en dan moet de vertaling dat ook zijn. 'I have seen it' lijkt mij dan beter. Maar het feit blijft, 'I HAVE seen it' is de bekrachtigde bevestiging... maar wij zoeken vergeefs naar een vertaling van het woord 'wel'. 

Nu zijn onze Engelstalige vrienden natuurlijk, wanneer het er op aankomt, niet zonder munitie wanneer zij hun gehoor zonder voorbehoud te kennen willen geven het wél gezien te hebben. Zij bedienen zich dan van frases als: "I did indeed see it" of "I have in fact seen it". 


---




			
				-MilicianA- said:
			
		

> To meddle vind ik het meest passend als vertaling van bemoeien (meddlesome = bemoeizaam), met als reden dat "to bother", "to intervene" en "to interfere" een lichtelijk agressieve ondertoon hebben. Hiermee bedoel ik dat alle drie een vervelende actie impliceren, terwijl "to meddle" evenals bemoeien niet per se tot een ingrijpende, hinderende of verstorende actie overgaat.
> 
> *1) *My sister meddles in my vacationplans
> *2)* Mind your own business; en om to meddle te gebruiken: Don't meddle in my business
> *3) *I don't mean to meddle into anything, but...



Touché


----------



## -MilicianA-

Freston said:


> Ehm... wat is dan de vertaling van "Ik zag het?"


Hierbij moet ik me aansluiten bij HKK, wat
 is namelijk het verschil in het Nederlands tussen "Ik zag het gebeuren" en "Ik heb het zien gebeuren"? Behalve de benaming van de werkwoordvorm is er geen verschil dat verwijst naar een verschil in tijdstip. Alleen in een bepaalde context zou je eerder de ene vorm of de andere gebruiken, maar in het Engels is men daar slordiger in, en wordt "I have seen it ..." veel minder gebruikt dan "I saw it". 

In het Engels zeg je bijvoorbeeld ook "I finally finished it!", en dat vertaal je ook niet door "Ik maakte het eindelijk af", dan wel door "Ik heb het eindelijk afgemaakt!"


----------



## Joannes

Freston said:


> Hela! Iets slordig misschien, maar ronduit fout? Dat vind ik te weinig eer ;-)


Zonder bepaalde context, ronduit fout.



Freston said:


> Je kan wel zeggen, het is Voltooid Tegenwoordige Tijd en dan moet de vertaling dat ook zijn.


Het zou heel dom zijn dat te zeggen want de Engelse Present Perfect komt hoegenaamd niet overeen met de Nederlandse VTT. (Waarmee een antwoord op je eerste vraag overbodig wordt; een vertaling van *ik zag het* is, zonder context, ook gewoon *I saw it*.)



Freston said:


> Nu zijn onze Engelstalige vrienden natuurlijk, wanneer het er op aankomt, niet zonder munitie wanneer zij hun gehoor zonder voorbehoud te kennen willen geven het wél gezien te hebben. Zij bedienen zich dan van frases als: "I did indeed see it" of "I have in fact seen it".


 
Daarin wordt *wel* niet uitdrukkelijker vertaald dan in 'I did see it', de vertalingen zijn naar mijn oordeel overigens slechter, aangezien ze meer uitdrukken dan ze horen uit te drukken.


----------



## FrankVdb

Baunilha said:


> Translating words isn't very useful. Translators translate the sense of a sentence or the sense of constituents. Untranslatable words cannot exist, for they are mere elements of a clause.



Very true. This is, by the way, one of the main differences between translation and interpretation. Translators focus on words, interpreters focus on ideas.


----------



## JanWillem

In mijn beleving zijn het in het Nederlands vaak kleine woordjes die de zin situatiespecifiek en -geschikt maken, bijvoorbeeld wanneer toegevoegd aan de basiszin "Ik ga":
Ik ga _maar_.
Ik ga maar _vast_.
Ik ga _dan_ maar vast. 
Ik ga dan maar vast, _hoo_r.
etc


Ik zou zo niet kunnen bedenken hoe ik zonder veel poeha deze situaties (voor mij zijn deze vrij duidelijk namelijk, misschien verschilt dat bij jullie) in bijvoorbeeld het Engels met een soortgelijke zin zou kunnen omschrijven, laat staat dat ik rechtstreekse vertalingen van de woordjes weet.
P.S.: Waar komt het woord poeha eigenlijk vandaan? Na enig herkauwen klinkt het meer als een Disney-figuur


----------



## Lentekriebels

-MilicianA- said:


> Someone who is random, or is being random, is someone who at the weirdest and most inappropriate times will say the weirdest things, sometimes with laughter and sometimes with annoyance as a consequence. You could translate that as "iemand die zich willekeurig gedraagt en willekeurige dingen zegt", but although you can kind of get a sense of what is meant, in Dutch it makes little sense.
> Or for example in the context of saying "And then this random man came up to me to talk", meaning a stranger that had no apparent reason to come up to you, came up to you, often implying there was something sketchy about him.
> 
> Did that clarify anything? It's a British as well as American use, but more often to be found in spoken than written language.


 
I knew random was used in that way, and I think the Dutch translation is simply 'maf', at least thats what I call someone who is random. Kindness translates quite well into vriendelijkheid I think.



Hutschi said:


> A German word, they write about as hard to translate, is "gemütlich".


 
Gemoedelijk?


----------



## Hutschi

> Gemoedelijk?


This is possible. But I did not find a good translation for the concept of "gemütlich" to English.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Hutschi said:


> This is possible. But I did not find a good translation for the concept of "gemütlich" to English.


 
*Then I'd like to advise you to ask this particular question **here** (the German Forum) .*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------



## HarmlessDrudge

Freston said:


> Maar het feit blijft, 'I HAVE seen it' is de bekrachtigde bevestiging... maar wij zoeken vergeefs naar een vertaling van het woord 'wel'.



Try this: [Ik heb het wél gezien] raises an implicit refutation of possibly an as yet unspoken or assumed assertion to the contrary, in which case [wél] can be given its semantic due by this construction: 'Oh, but I _did_ see it!', i.e., the refutation of an implied contrary assertion in [wél] is caught by the 'oh, but' combined with the 'did' (rather than 'have') elements...

*HD*


----------



## scottbutcher

Mimi2005 said:


> Decent is certainly a part of it, but it's a complex word, describing a very Dutch quality, I find.
> Deftig has many connotations, it means belonging to the higher social classes, it also means breeding; it’s old, inherited money, not nouveau riche, but you can still be deftig without any money at all; it is also a little old fashioned, dignified, classy, a stately bearing. People can be deftig, but also houses, streets, clubs.
> Like I said: a difficult word to translate



The best compromise I can come up with is "substantial" (having substance) which like the word "deftig" can mean a number of things.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> *Then I'd like to advise you to ask this particular question **here** (the German Forum) .*
> 
> *Frank*
> *Moderator DF*



Thank you for the help, Frank.
Actually, I did not search the word but wanted to mention that there are untranslatable words in many languages, but they are translatable in others, like "Gemoedelijk". It seems to be translatable between Dutch and German but not into English.
Sorry. I misunderstood the question. I understood that the topic is on words which are untranslatable. But is seems to be about words which are untranslatable in Dutch.


----------



## MaxJ

Dutch doesn't has 1 word for "siblings".


----------



## Mimi2005

You're right, there is no real equivalent for the word "sibling". The Dutch word "sibbe" (very archaic and hardly in use) means rather the whole family, not just brothers and sisters.


----------



## Chimel

I do think there are in every language/culture concepts which, for some reason, you can hardly translate.

In Dutch, _applausvervanging_ is such a word, I think. When I watch a football match on Dutch television, they will often use it. Now if you immediately switch on French-speaking television for the same match, you will notice that they do not say anything like this : in French, we just don't have created this concept, don't ask me why ! (what about English?)

Another interesting example is _zuinig(heid)_. I guess the concept is inherited from the calvinist culture of moderation in the Netherlands, so you don't really have the same references in Roman languages and catholic cultures like the French one.

The standard translation in French is _économe_ but actually it is just a polite way of saying "mean"... and anyway _économie_ does not match the substantive _zuinigheid_. And if you say _il est_ _sobre_, every French-speaking person will think in the first place of someone who doesn't drink too much (which is also indicative of the French culture...).

French (and Italian, Spanish...) people are just not _zuinig_, so they don't have a word for it !


----------



## elirlandes

"Schadenfreude" is often quoted as a word which exists in German (and directly in other languages) which cannot be expressed by one word in English.


----------



## Suehil

But it does exist in Dutch:  Leedvermaak.


----------



## Lopes

Chimel said:


> applausvervanging[/I] is such a word, I think. When I watch a football match on Dutch television, they will often use it.


Well, actually on Dutch television the word is 'applauswissel' or, even better, 'publiekswissel'. But now I'm just being a _mierenneuker_.


----------



## Chimel

On Flemish television, I have always heard _applausvervanging_.

I should have said "on Dutchspeaking television"...


----------



## MaxJ

Allochtoon bestaat eigenlijk ook alleen in het Nederlands.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Chimel said:


> On Flemish television, I have always heard _applausvervanging_. I should have said "on Dutchspeaking television"...


It' always better to indicate precisely whether it's Standard Dutch as spoken in Flanders or in the Netherlands . But you (Chimel and Lopes) are completely right: see here.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## UBJ43X

Mimi2005 said:


> Decent is certainly a part of it, but it's a complex word, describing a very Dutch quality, I find.
> Deftig has many connotations, it means belonging to the higher social classes, it also means breeding; it’s old, inherited money, not nouveau riche, but you can still be deftig without any money at all; it is also a little old fashioned, dignified, classy, a stately bearing. People can be deftig, but also houses, streets, clubs.
> Like I said: a difficult word to translate


From pondering the images that float into my mind as I read your description of "deftig", it sounds very like our English word "respectable".


----------



## eno2

Is er een 1 op 1 vertaling (in één woord dus) van repartee (rejoinder)?

Een geestige repliek, of een gevatte repliek, maar in 1 woord.

Bestaat mogelijks niet?


----------



## Red Arrow

Een antwoord op een gemene vraag is een 'weerwoord', maar dat is niet echt wat je zoekt... Ik kan niets anders verzinnen. Toch niet in één woord.


----------



## eno2

In het Frans heb je répartie. Riposte.

Merkwaardig is dat wij riposteren hebben, dat prompt en gevat antwoorden betekent, volgens VD, maar het zelfstandig naamwoord riposte  betekent alleen nastoot, tegenstoot in het schermen volgens VD  en heeft dus absoluut geen overdrachtelijke betekenis in de zin van gevatte repliek. 
Eerlijk gezegd zie ik in het gebruik van riposte als gevatte repliek geen bezwaar.


----------



## eno2

Hoe vertaal je butt-hurt naar het Nederlands?

*butthurt - Wiktionary*
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/*butthurt*
Vertaal deze pagina
Adjective[edit]. _butthurt_ (comparative more _butthurt_, superlative most _butthurt_) ... He's just full of _butthurt_ because he wasn't allowed to join the society. 2015, J. S. ...
‎Alternative forms · ‎Pronunciation · ‎Adjective · ‎Noun
*Upset caused by a perceived insult or injustice. *

*Urban Dictionary: ButtHurt*
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=*ButtHurt*
Vertaal deze pagina
Top Definition. _ButtHurt_. An inappropriately strong negative emotional response from a perceived personal insult. Characterized by strong feelings of shame

Ik zie strong feelings of shame zo niet zitten.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vernam gisteren dat dat "Katzenjammer" (kattengejammer) in het Duits zou zijn, maar dat doet hier natuurlijk niet terzake. Nu, gaat het dan over weekhartigheid, teerhartigheid, een vorm van te soft zijn? Het lijkt mij te braaf. "Pisnijdig" is ook niet je dat, zeker?


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik vernam gisteren dat dat "Katzenjammer" (kattengejammer) in het Duits zou zijn, *maar dat doet hier natuurlijk niet terzake. *Nu, gaat het dan over weekhartigheid, teerhartigheid, een vorm van te soft zijn? Het lijkt mij te braaf. "Pisnijdig" is ook niet je dat, zeker?


Toch leuk om weten. Qua betekenis vind ik dat allebei dicht. . Maar de butt van butthurt gaat verloren.


----------



## eno2

Billenkoekpijn.
He's just full of _butthurt_ because he wasn't allowed to join the society. 2015, J. S. ...

De billenkoekpijn van de weigering van het lidmaatschap was ondraaglijk
De weigering van het lidmaatschap bezorgde hem een ondraaglijke billenkoekpijn.

Ik weet niet of dat woord metaforisch goed werkt...


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik vind wel dat 'pis' en 'butt' in dezelfde categorie thuishoren. Bij vrouwen dan.
Ik denk alleen niet dat iemand die nijdig is niet per se butthurt is. Iemand met een ochtendhumeur is toch ook nijdig? Bij butthurt denk ik meer aan 'lichtgeraakt'. ("Wauw, die is lichtgeraakt!")
Je zou 'geraakt' kunnen associëren met billenkoek. Al zie ik niet in waarom je (in het Nederlands) dingen zou willen associëren met kont.

Bij 'billenkoekpijn' denk ik aan letterlijke billenkoekpijn.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik vind wel dat 'pis' en 'butt' in dezelfde categorie thuishoren.


Yep
Pisnijdig kan dienen.



> Bij vrouwen dan.


Yep, Bij mannen is het aan de andere kant.
I





> Ik denk alleen niet dat iemand die nijdig is niet per se butthurt is.


Zei ik dAT? Moeilijke dubbele negatie trouwens. 



> Iemand met een ochtendhumeur is toch ook nijdig?


Op zichzelf? Butthurt veroorzaakt door zichzelf bij zichzelf? 



> Bij butthurt denk ik meer aan 'lichtgeraakt'. ("Wauw, die is lichtgeraakt!")


Ik helemaal niet. Zie ·#66. Dat zijn echt stevige emoties.



> Je zou 'geraakt' kunnen associëren met billenkoek. Al zie ik niet in waarom je (in het Nederlands) dingen zou willen associëren met kont.


 Het is een regelrecht kontwoord. Nu je 't zegt: KONTPIJN is wellicht de eenvoudigste , meest directe en dus  beste oplossing. Had ik eerder moeten aan denken .



> Bij 'billenkoekpijn' denk ik aan letterlijke billenkoekpijn.


Natuurlijk. Maar je kan bijna elk woord metaforisch gebruiken. Nu, ik verwerp nu zelf billenkoekpijn ten gunste van kontpijn

In forum spaans - engels gaf ik wat  context:


> I'll give some context:
> In fora butthurt it's much used to ridicule everybody who keeps sulking over president Elect TRump's victory.


DE linkse rakkers zitten dus met heftige kontpijn. Alsof ze een stevige trap gekregen hebben tegen  dat onderdeel.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Zei ik dAT?


Nee, ik wou gewoon duidelijk zijn.


> Moeilijke dubbele negatie trouwens.


Sorry. Dat was niet de bedoeling.


> Op zichzelf? Butthurt veroorzaakt door zichzelf bij zichzelf?


Bij 'butthurt' denk ik aan iemand die licht beledigd werd door iemand anders en dat totaal niet goed opvatte. De persoon die hem dan 'butthurt' noemt, vindt dat (extreem) overdreven.
Met dat woord laat je echt merken dat je vindt dat de andere niet zo flauw (lichtgeraakt / snel beledigd) moet doen.


> Het is een regelrecht kontwoord. Nu je 't zegt: KONTPIJN is wellicht de eenvoudigste , meest directe en dus  beste oplossing. Had ik eerder moeten aan denken .
> 
> Natuurlijk. Maar je kan bijna elk woord metaforisch gebruiken. Nu, ik verwerp nu zelf billenkoekpijn ten gunste van kontpijn
> 
> In forum spaans - engels gaf ik wat  context:
> DE linkse rakkers zitten dus met heftige kontpijn. Alsof ze een stevige trap gekregen hebben tegen  dat onderdeel.


Een leuk neologisme, maar ik zou het (nog) niet in een boek zetten of iets dergelijks.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Een leuk neologisme, maar ik zou het (nog) niet in een boek zetten of iets dergelijks.


Toch 10300 hits op Google.  Het zou me verwonderd hebben als het er zeer weinig waren.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_zich flink genomen voelen_ lijkt in de buurt te komen.


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> _zich flink genomen voelen_ lijkt in de buurt te komen.


Vind je? mmmm, de anale referentie....Voor mij ligt het in de buurt van "In de maling _genomen_", bedrogen. Ik kan verkeerd zijn...
Maar een één woord vertaling is het natuurlijk niet.


----------



## Red Arrow

Brownpaperbag said:


> _zich flink genomen voelen_ lijkt in de buurt te komen.


Dat is de best vertaling tot nu toe. 


eno2 said:


> Toch 10300 hits op Google.  Het zou me verwonderd hebben als het er zeer weinig waren.


Maar het gaat allemaal over mensen die te lang op hun fiets of paard hebben gezeten  (neologisme = _nieuw gevormd woord dan wel een bestaand woord gebruikt in een nieuwe betekenis_ volgens encyclo.nl)


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat is de best vertaling tot nu toe.


Ik zocht een éen woord vertaling. Geen perifrase. Een straffere perifrase zou dan rechttoe rechtaan "in de kont genomen" zijn. Want butthurt heeft ongetwijfeld een anale connotatie.



> Maar het gaat allemaal over mensen die te lang op hun fiets of paard hebben gezeten  (neologisme = _nieuw gevormd woord dan wel een bestaand woord gebruikt in een nieuwe betekenis_ volgens encyclo.nl)


De betekenis is eensluidend: ze hebben allemaal pijn aan hun achterwerk. Of niet soms? Ik had trouwens maar al te graag een nieuw woord gevonden. Niet dus.

Voor mij is het opgelost. In feite door jouw suggestie. Bedankt.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Toch 10300 hits op Google. Het zou me verwonderd hebben als het er zeer weinig waren.


Als je doorklikt, zie je dat er maar 126 resultaten zijn.


----------



## eno2

Ik kan doorklikken op bladzijde 10, 14, 18, 24  en de reeks zo verder afwerken . Google geeft telkens 4 bladzijden meer.
Vanwaar dus 126 resultaten ? Waar staat dat getal ? Moet je dat zelf optellen?

Ik zit veel en heb dikwijls kontpijn. Hoe zou jij dat dan zeggen?


----------



## Peterdg

Als je voorbij pagina 7 gaat, dan geeft hij resultaten voor "kniepijn". Zoek eens naar "kontpijn" met quotes errond en probeer dan naar pagina 10 te gaan.


----------



## eno2

Ik zoek altijd met quotes errond. Ik zag ook al eens  kniepijn, maar begon opnieuw en dan liep kontpijn door. Nu zit ik op *blz 30 *en nog steeds kontpijn. De zoekresultaten verschillen dus bij elke herhaalde zoekopdracht....
*FOK.nl / Reviews / DVD: Rango*
frontpage.fok.nl/review/453593/dvd-rango.html
16 jul. 2011 - opslaan. 20418:22[COS #13744] Vik heeft _Kontpijn_! 19818:21EK handbal 2016 in Zweden #2 · 27918:20Pokémon GO #152 Togepi en Pichu ...


----------



## Peterdg

Ik weet niet hoe je het doet, maar dit is wat ik krijg:


----------



## eno2

DE frustratie is enorm, ik haat het,  als Google resultaten begint weer te geven, andere dan die die die binnen de zoekopdracht onder aanhalingstekens vallen. Zou niet mogen, zou niet moeten kunnen....
En nog iets anders: de dubbels. Gewoonlijk staan de zoekresultaten vol dubbels... 



Peterdg said:


> Ik weet niet hoe je het doet, maar dit is wat ik krijg:View attachment 20709


Alléz ik zal nog een vierde keer proberen en zien of ik ook zo'n "doorklikgetal" vind of te zien krijg....

Butthurt: 





eno2 said:


> Voor mij is het opgelost.


. Het is dus toch vertaalbaar: kontpijn....


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Kontpijn _is een letterlijke vertaling die totaal niet gangbaar is.. Een moedertaalspreker kan er helemaal niets mee. _Zich flink genomen voelen_ dekt de lading van schaamte en heeft een anale connotatie. Waarom persé een één woord vertaling? Hoe wil je _sinaasappelsap _met één woord naar het Frans vertalen?


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> _Kontpijn _is een letterlijke vertaling die totaal niet gangbaar is.. Een moedertaalspreker kan er helemaal niets mee. _Zich flink genomen voelen_ dekt de lading van schaamte en heeft een anale connotatie. Waarom persé een één woord vertaling? Hoe wil je _sinaasappelsap _met één woord naar het Frans vertalen?


Omdat als je met perifrasen werkt, zoals ik al eerder zei, er werkelijk niets onvertaalbaars meer overblijft. Bovendien wordt kontpijn wel degelijk gebruikt.


----------



## Red Arrow

Kontpijn wordt alleen letterlijk gebruikt in al die resultaten die Google geeft. Letterlijk pijn aan de kont, dus geen schaamte.



eno2 said:


> Omdat als je met perifrasen werkt, zoals ik al eerder zei, er werkelijk niets onvertaalbaars meer overblijft.


Klopt wel zo'n beetje, ja. Daarom dat deze thread zo raar is.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Kontpijn wordt alleen letterlijk gebruikt in al die resultaten die Google geeft. Letterlijk pijn aan de kont, dus geen schaamte.


Tegen de combinatie butthurt-schaamte heb ik me al verzet.  En niemand kan iemand beletten een woord, om het even welk woord, metaforisch te gebruiken. Daar is in het Engels  een uitdrukking voor: "he drew his metaphor from....".Welnu, I drew my metaphor 
from kontpijn

Ik geloof dat deze persoon kontpijn gebruik exact op dezelfde manier als butthurt, figuurlijk:


> .....Israel heeft goede relaties met de KRG in iraq inderdaad, ze kopen olie van hun.... hmm... hoe zou dat kunnen... oh yeah right, door Turkse poorten. Wil toch even zeggen hoe grappig al deze _kontpijn_ op het net is
> https://www.9lives.be/forum/archive/index.php/t-1013537-p-4.html
> .


Kontpijn op het net.... Dat is geen kontpijn op de fiets....

Ik heb van de gelegenheid gebruik gemaakt om eens door te klikken tot pagina 32.
Daar is geen opgave te zien van het aantal resultaten. Dat moeten er ongeveer 320 zijn (10 per bladzijde)


----------



## eno2

Men vraagt op een nederlandstalig forum aan een forumvriendin (op non actief, uitkering, maar wel schrijfster van twee zelfuitgegeven romans in het Frans) waarmee ze zich dan onledig houdt.
Antwoordt ze:


> Wel ik vivoteer en doe aan bezigheidstherapie


Bravo, het juiste antwoord. En een prachtig woord dat ik dan weeral bijgeleerd heb.

Google levert 30 doorgeklikte  resultaten op, in mij onbekende talen. Slechts 1 in het Nederlands: Iets dat Busken Huet zei tegen Multatuli.

Het Franse vivoter levert echter dit: Vivre au ralenti, avec lenteur.
Zou daar een Nederlands equivalent voor bestaan?


----------



## jedna

Dit zegt mijn Fr/N van Dale:
vivoter  [vivɔte] (onovergankelijk werkwoord)
woordvormen_
een armoedig/kwijnend bestaan leiden
*vegeteren *
van zaken een kwijnend bestaan leiden


----------



## eno2

Bedankt. Vegeteren. Niet aan gedacht. Lijkt me onbedoeld zeer negatief. Net zoals wegkwijnen. Ik heb ook geen groot Frans WB bij mij. Benieuwd wat Le Petit Robert zegt bv...Ik kan het haar natuurlijk zelf vragen wat ze bedoelt, heb ik al gedaan, nog geen antwoord. Ik denk ook aan mal-vivre
Vervelend dat WR geen dictionnaire Français heeft.


----------



## jedna

Ja, negatief... vind ik eigenlijk ook, en klopt ook wel als je er de Nederl. vDale op naslaat:
_1. leven als een plant (ook gezegd van mensen die langdurig in coma liggen)
•uitdrukking vegeteren op water en broodslechts het allernoodzakelijkste hebben om van te leven
 2. een onbewogen bestaan zonder enige afwisseling leiden= een plantenleven leiden
3. ten koste van anderen leven•vegeteren op …_
Wat jij bedoelt heeft m.i. meer met _'inertie'_ te maken, al is dat ook niet bepaald positief.
Ben daarom wel benieuwd naar wat PR te zeggen heeft. Laat je het even weten als er een reactie komt?

Groet, jedna


----------



## eno2

Als ik zeg het juiste woord, dan denk ik aan leven op een laag pitje. Hopelijk is het niet veel erger bedoeld.


----------



## jedna

Ik denk toch dat 'vegeteren' het dichtst in de buurt komt. Deze vond ik nog bij Synoniemennet:
vegeteren (v.)





vivre au ralenti (fr)[Classe


----------



## eno2

Synoniemennet in het Frans?


----------



## ThomasK

Close friends: heb je daar eigenlijk een vertaling voor in het Nederlands. "Goeie vrienden" is niet sterk genoeg, "nauwe vrienden" vind ik onzinnig, maar dus... ?


----------



## eno2

Als goede vrienden niet sterk genoeg is, dan is  er nog intieme vrienden.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, maar "intieme vrienden"??? Daar klinkt heel wat mee dat ik niet wens... ;-)


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Synoniemennet in het Frans?



Mais oui!
Synoniemen.net - gratis online synoniemenwoordenboek
Zie middelste knop bovenaan: vertalingen. Niet altijd even betrouwbaar, maar voor 'kleine' opzoekklusjes: handig.


----------



## eno2

Ah OK, had ik nog niet eerder gezien-gebruikt...



ThomasK said:


> Sjonge, maar "intieme vrienden"??? Daar klinkt heel wat mee dat ik niet wens... ;-)


Jij wenst niet veel vrienden hé? Geen goede vrienden, geen nauwe vrienden, geen intieme vrienden


----------



## jedna

beste vrienden?


----------



## eno2

Absoluut.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, "betere vrienden' is een relatief goeie optie! (En dank voor de hint naar synoniemen.net/vertalingen, maar "close friends" zat er niet bij)



eno2 said:


> Jij wenst niet veel vrienden hé? Geen goede vrienden, geen nauwe vrienden, geen intieme vrienden


Tja, ik ben misschien wat veeleisend...


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> Wat jij bedoelt heeft m.i. meer met _'inertie'_ te maken, al is dat ook niet bepaald positief.
> Ben daarom wel benieuwd naar wat PR te zeggen heeft. Laat je het even weten als er een reactie komt?
> 
> Groet, jedna



Mijn betere vriendin heeft geantwoord:


> lol niet op letten, ik meng nogal eens talen door elkaar, vandaar... bedoelde er 'op het gemakske leven' mee...


----------



## jedna

Betere vrienden lijkt mij toch wel weer iets te zwak, en ik vind het ook niet klinken als je bijv. zegt: zij zijn betere vrienden. Dat lijkt net alsof ze eerst geen goede vrienden waren en nu wel. Ik ga toch nog steeds voor: beste.


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Mijn betere vriendin heeft geantwoord:



Op het gemakske leven... Mooi, en geeft goed weer wat je precies bedoelt. Maar geen één-woord vertaling... Dus zoeken we verder


----------



## ThomasK

Leven van de dauw? Te braaf, zeker...


----------



## jedna

Dobberen? Voortdobberen?
Of...als we nu eens een neologisme bedenken, ThomasK: Dauwelen?


----------



## ThomasK

Leuke!

BTW: "vivotrer" - gewoon "traag leven", of nee, *"langzaam leven"* (we hebben al slow food [langzaam voedsel ???], trage vragen [de diepe vragen], trage wegen [waar je niet snel kunt of mag rijden...])....


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> Betere vrienden lijkt mij toch wel weer iets te zwak, en ik vind het ook niet klinken als je bijv. zegt: zij zijn betere vrienden. Dat lijkt net alsof ze eerst geen goede vrienden waren en nu wel. Ik ga toch nog steeds voor: beste.


Absoluut.


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> Op het gemakske leven... Mooi, en geeft goed weer wat je precies bedoelt. Maar geen één-woord vertaling... Dus zoeken we verder


Héél miscchien is er een één woord vertaling. Maar ik kom er niet op. Onthaasten? Hangmatten (kan ik voor een vriendin niet gebruiken).


----------



## jedna

Ik vrees dat we onze toevlucht toch tot een of ander neologisme moeten nemen... Ben nl. ook al de hele tijd zonder enig resultaat aan het piekeren...

edit: 'dauwelen' is geen neologisme, immers: vandaag vond ik bij Etymologiebank het volgende: Dauwelen: vadsig zijn.
WNT zegt over dauwelen: langzaam of aarzelend te werk gaan, talmen, treuzelen.
Dus toch ook niet 'op het gemakske leven'/ 'op een laag pitje leven'.

Ik kende het woord niet, en vind het jammer dat dit 'juweeltje' uit onze hedendaagse woordenboeken verdwenen is... tgv allerhande hype-termen als bijv 'treitervlogger' dat binnenkort in vD zal worden opgenomen. Ik zou er voor willen pleiten dat nieuwe woorden eerst eens in de antichambre zouden worden geplaatst. Mochten ze na een paar jaar nog steeds 'en vogue' zijn: dan pas opnemen in de vD schatkamer. Mocht men ze toch willen bewaren: dan in een apart te publiceren werkje.

Mbt dauwelen deze _heerlijke_ voorbeeldzinnen:http://gtb.inl.nl/iWDB/search?actie=article&wdb=WNT&id=M013192&lemmodern=dauwelen


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Voorstukkelen_? De Franse betekenis van _vivoter _is behoorlijk negatief.


----------



## jedna

In die wetenschap lijkt 'voortsukkelen' een uitstekend alternatief


----------



## eno2

Ze zat dan ook in de diepste misère. Leefloon. Schuldbemiddeling, psychische moeilijkheden. Haar franstalige debuutroman heet "Séoul Blues". Haar tweede komt nu uit.



jedna said:


> allerhande hype-termen als bijv *'treitervlogger'* dat binnenkort in vD zal worden opgenomen. Ik zou er voor willen pleiten dat nieuwe woorden eerst eens in de antichambre zouden worden geplaatst. Mochten ze na een paar jaar nog steeds 'en vogue' zijn: dan pas opnemen in de vD schatkamer. Mocht men ze toch willen bewaren: dan in een apart te publiceren werkje.


 Woord v/h jaar NL
Treitervlogger: iemand die videoblogs maakt van het treitergedrag van zijn vrienden en die zelf, door dit gedrag te filmen en de film te publiceren, ook overlast veroorzaakt.

België:Samsonseks.

Er zijn vertragingsprocedures voor opname in VD


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Er zijn vertragingsprocedures voor opname in VD



Goedemorgen eno,
Bedoel je dat je als 'gewone burger' daar nog enige zeggenschap over hebt, of dat ze bij vD zelf vertragingsprocedures volgen?
groet, jedna


----------



## eno2

Het tweede. Als ik het nog eens lees, of opvraag, laat  ik weten.


----------



## jedna

Dank!


----------



## ThomasK

Even nog terugkomen op de suggestie van BPB: _voortstukkelen_, lees ik, niet -_sukkelen_. Ik dacht zelfs even dat het bestond, maar nee. Of toch: voorstukkelen vind ik op de site om.nl.

Maar je krijgt van mij volkomen gelijk, Jedna:
-  nieuwe woorden eerst in de antichambre, geen "kortetermijnkeuzes"!
- en ja, ergens spijt dat bepaalde woorden inderdaad verdwijnen ten gevolge van allerlei ontwikkelingen (connotaties, ...); soms kunnen ze nog even gered worden, denk ik, of weer beademd worden...


----------



## jedna

Goedemorgen ThomasK,

BPB schreef: 'voorstukkelen'.  Ik vermoedde dus dat dit een tikfoutje was. Immers: 'voorstukkelen' kan ik in vD niet ontdekken, 'voortstukkelen' ook niet. Alleen 'stukkelen' al evenmin. Ik heb om.nl opgezocht. Dat is een site van het Openbaar Ministerie, en ook daar is het woord 'voorstukkelen' nergens te zien. Maar als het niet in vD staat, wil dat nog niet zeggen dat het woord niet bestaat...  Bij 'voor*t*stukkelen' denk ik eerder aan iemand die slecht ter been is en zich -evt. met behulp van een stok (stuk)- voortbeweegt.

Blij met je bijval,
vriendelijke groet, jedna


----------



## ThomasK

Graag gedaan, hoor. Nu, ik zocht nog even opnieuw op:
- bij om.nl moet je googelen naar "voorstukkelen", maar volgens mij ontbreekt daar de 't'
- als je googelt op "voortstukkelen", vind je toch 7 hits op vooral Nederlandse sites, één keer een Vlaamse
Misschien is het nog niet opgenomen variant van "-sukkelen", ontstaan doordat die '"stuk" lijkt te passen (die dingen werken niet goed, enz.)...


----------



## jedna

Het zal aan mijn zoekmachine liggen, maar wat ik ook google: voorstukkelen, voortstukkelen... Ik krijg niets anders dan 'voortstukken' (adres in de plaats Eelde) of 'voorstukken'. Zelfs de Etymologiebank biedt geen soelaas. En ook bij om.nl: geen enkele variant, noch op de site zelf, noch mbv het zoekvakje
In het online Belgisch-Nederlands wdb vind ik ook geen enkele verwijzing, behalve: voortsukkelen, wat ook in vD staat en naar mijn mening precies weergeeft wat eno bedoelt:
_verder sukkelen, sukkelend bezig blijven met iets of verder leven
•ze lieten hem maar zonder hulp voortsukkelen_


----------



## ThomasK

HINT: probeer eens met google.be...

Inzake om.nl. Probeer eens deze link en zoek dan via ctrl+F (dat is het zoekvakje, vermoed ik, dat je bedoelt). Zoek anders 7 regels boven "Te gestresst"... Je vindt daar: "voorstukkelen".

BTW: ik hoor net over _Le petit prince_ (mooi filmpje), en daarin het woord 'apprivoiser'. Is dat echt gewoon maar 'temmen'??? Daarvoor heb je 'domestiquer', denk ik. Ik denk nu dat het in de richting gaat van: privatiseren, voor jezelf willen hebben, maar dus ook ontdoen van zijn eigenheid, maken naar zijn eigen beeld en gelijkenis...


----------



## jedna

Via je link en boven 'te gestresst' heb ik het gevonden! Maar ik denk dat er hier toch heus sprake is van een tikfout/zetfout, tenzij de aangehaalde meneer het woord ter plekke heeft bedacht. Mogelijk is het iets regionaals, een dialect? Ik kan me onder 'voorstukkelen' echt helemaal niets voorstellen. Dan eerder nog 'voor*t*stukkelen', in die zin zoals ik het in #119 beschreef, of misschien ook 'zich met horten en stoten voortbewegend' (auto bijv. met een onervaren bestuurder)...

Edit: En nu lukt het ook via Google.BE: daar zie ik dat het woord, zoals je al zei,  ook door anderen wordt gebruikt. Maar ik heb daar nog steeds geen beelden bij. Jij?
Deze vond ik nog mbt 'stukkelen':Proeve over de werkwoorden van herhaling en during in de Nederduitsche taal


----------



## eno2

Ik begrijp niet waarom jullie zoveel aandacht, commentaar  en werk besteden aan een duidelijke typo zoals _voortstukkelen_


----------



## jedna

Misschien omdat de kwestie 'voorstukkelen' en het toch wel veelvuldig gebruik daarvan (zie google-links) ons intrigeert...?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Oeps, ja dat was een typo  _voortsukkelen _inderdaad, sorry voor de verwarring


----------



## jedna

Heeft, via ThomasK, toch ook wel weer een interessante zoektocht opgeleverd (voorstukkelen) die helaas zonder resultaat bleef...
Het woord (voorstukkelen) vindt alleen zijn bevestiging/levensvatbaarheid in de diverse toepassingen ervan in de bovenaangehaalde links...


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik niet doorhad dat de "t" gewoon verplaatst was, doordat ik zo gefixeerd was op de combinatie met "stuk" (als bv. "kapot")... In die zin vond ik dat intrigerend...

Forget it, maar graag jullie mening over "apprivoisier". Maar misschien krijgen we het antwoord via Chimel...


----------



## jedna

Apprivois*i*er.. is hierover al eerder gediscussieerd? Kan het nergens vinden. Ook niet in mijn F/N woordenboek. Wel dit:
apprivoiser
[aprivwaze] (overgankelijk werkwoord)woordvormen_
temmentam/mak maken, handelbaar maken _
▼ voorbeeldenapprivoiser un enfant = een kind gedwee maken
apprivoiser un faucon = een valk africhten
la Mégère apprivoisée = de Getemde Feeks
un tigre apprivoisé =een getemde tijger


----------



## ThomasK

Dat vond ik ook, maar ik vroeg mij af of het een synoniem vormt van "domestiquer", ook al doordat je meestal "banden smeden"  [zie tekst] niet met temmen gaat associëren - of denk ik te ver (te etymologisch)?


----------



## jedna

apprivoiser _25 synonymes_
acclimater, adoucir, affaiter, amadouer, assouplir, charmer, civiliser, conquérir, défiger, *domestiquer*, dompter, dresser, éduquer, façonner, familiariser, gagner, habituer, humaniser, polir, prendre, priver, séduire, soumettre, styler, tranquilliser
Of het een synoniem vormt van 'domestiquer.? Volgens CRISCO synoniemen dus wel!

Maar... 'zie tekst' ... welke tekst bedoel je? Heb ik soms een eerdere discussie hierover gemist?


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, akkoord, hoor, maar ik zoek altijd méér, vanuit de etymologie of ook omdat synoniemen niet altijd perfecte synoniemen zijn. Is deze vragensteller bijvoorbeeld te temmen? ;-) Hij is nogal eigenzinnig, zou je kunnen zeggen, maar wat zou dan het best zijn in deze context? (Ik moet wel even weg, ...)


----------



## jedna

ThomasK said:


> Is deze vragensteller bijvoorbeeld te temmen?



Wat vind je van deze...?
beteugelen:brider iréprimer i, refréner i, dompter i, contenir
Je hebt overigens gelijk wat de synoniemen betreft. Ik ervaar het dagelijks met mijn Italiaanse vertalingen. Synoniemen slaan zomaar helemaal de plank mis, soms.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, _beteugelen, intomen_, allemaal paardentaal. Mij bevallen _contenir, refréner_, wel: binnen de (...) grenzen houden...

_Apprivoisier_ betekent etymologisch "rendre privé, personnel". Dat klinkt voor mij al veel minder als temmen. Ik stel voor: "verthuiselijken"! ;-)


----------



## Red Arrow

Als het over die jachtluipaarden in het Midden-Oosten gaat, dan zou ik niet 'temmen' gebruiken, maar 'domesticeren'. (gedomesticeerde luipaarden)


ThomasK said:


> Ja, "betere vrienden' is een relatief goeie optie!


Betere klinkt als: "slecht, maar wel beter dan ..." 

Wat is er mis met *dikke vrienden*?


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Wat is er mis met *dikke vrienden*?


Niks, helemaal niks.


----------



## jedna

Red Arrow :D said:


> Wat is er mis met *dikke vrienden*?



Helemaal niks, zoals Peterdg zei, sterker: this is IT


----------



## jedna

ThomasK said:


> _Apprivoisier_ betekent etymologisch "rendre privé, personnel". Dat klinkt voor mij al veel minder als temmen. Ik stel voor: "verthuiselijken"! ;-)



Dit vond ik onder apprivoiser:APPRIVOISER : Etymologie de APPRIVOISER. En dat ziet er toch zelfs in de XIIIe eeuw naar uit dat het iets met beesten/dieren van doen heeft... En in dat geval voel ik toch wel veel voor: domesticeren.
Waar vond jij 'rendre privé, personel'?


----------



## eno2

Ik ken apprivoiser maar een vlugge controle bij twee bronnen bevestigt: Temmen/mak maken


----------



## eno2

Baunilha said:


> Translating words isn't very useful. Translators translate the sense of a sentence or the sense of constituents. _*Untranslatable words cannot exist, for they are mere elements of a clause.*_




Please translate in English "terbeschikkingstelling " which in Belgium means: 





> " BE; ambtelijke taal: recht van een boventallig ambtenaar op wederindienstneming en op wachtgeld in afwachting hiervan


DVD 2017

It's NOT "posting". I do not consider the attempt at a translation of the whole definition to English as a valid answer...


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik hoorde zonet van een Antwerpenaar dat het Algemeen Nederlands bomvol woorden zitten die onvertaalbaar zijn naar het Oost- en West-Vlaams en dat bijgevolg Oost- en West-Vlamingen het over bepaalde onderwerpen gewoon niet kunnen hebben.

Ik neem aan dat ik dat maar met een korrel zout moet nemen?


----------



## eno2

Amaai. Antwerpenaren ook niet.


----------



## eno2

Baunilha said:


> Translating words isn't very useful. Translators translate the sense of a sentence or the sense of constituents. Untranslatable words cannot exist, for they are mere elements of a clause.



Some people think untranslatable words do not exist, because one can give a paraphrase to everything in it's context. That may be true. But that's not meant by "translating a word".
That's explaining a word.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I think that it is impossible to translate local words in an appropriate manner, which came from dialect into the colloquial language. You can translate the sense, no problem. But I see big problems in style.
Example:
"Nu!" - this means "yes",  "yes, indeed!" or "Yes, of course!".
Standard is "Ja!" in German.
If you translate "Yes!", you will miss the local warmth, and you will miss the etymology.
In Dresden it is very common. May be in some area around Dresden, too.

In the West it is unknown.

If you want to paraphrase it, it becomes long. Maybe you can translate it somehow, using own dialect words, but this works only in complete texts, not with words.

Other almost untranslatable words are such as:

M! Mmm! Hm!

This is because they have lots of meanings.


----------



## eno2

Hossen


> in groep springen en dansen
> _Wij zijn dol op de bossen. Daar kunnen we *hossen*, daar kunnen we klossen._
> *Gangbaarheid*
> 
> Het woord hossen staat in de Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal van de Nederlandse Taalunie.
> 
> In onderzoek van het Centrum voor Leesonderzoek uit 2013 werd 'hossen' herkend door
> 96 % van de Nederlanders
> 72 % van de Vlamingen


hossen - WikiWoordenboek

Mijn Spaans woordenboek geeft:
Bailar en coro agarradas las manos unos a otros

Geen synoniemen te vinden . 



> Van Dale: elkaar arm aan arm vasthoudend, in een rij springend en dansend zich verplaatsen



Engels: To hop?


----------



## eno2

Het Spaanse "mentidero". Letterlijk een "roddelplaats". De draaischijf van het dorp heet "Mentidero" = Roddelcafé. Waar heb je dat in andere landen?


----------



## eno2

Cowling: a streamlined metal housing or removable covering for an engine, esp. an aircraft engine, often part of or forming a continuous line with the fuselage or wing.(WR)

Is er wel iets vergelijkbaars in het Nederlands?
Motordeksel is maar magertjes. Streamlined, removable, pers dat maar eens in één woord.
Een verwijderbare aerodynamische motorkap. Dat zal het dan wel zijn.


----------



## Hutschi

Suehil said:


> ...
> 
> Can anyone out there think of more examples of single words that do not have an exact equivalent?


A class of word which are seldom translatable in your sense are palindroms.

Reliefpfeiler  is a German palindrom. It is a relief pillar. So it seems to be translatable.
but the English sentence will become false if you translate:
_"Reliefpfeiler" ist ein Palindrom. _to_ "Relief pillar" is a palindrome._

An English palindrome is, for example, _Rotavator_

Mostly they are translatable in case it is the same word in both languages: _Rotator _is both an English and a German word, and they have the same meaning.

I did not find an perfect example with the same meaning both languages but different words.


----------



## eno2

Wat zou een vertaling zijn van 
_Swashbuckler?

 a ~_ is a heroic archetype in European adventure literature that is typified by the use of a sword and chivalric ideals. 
Context: On a domestic front rarely free of tension, the swashbuckling Varoufakis is again in the news, causing ructions with revelations of a parallel currency and contingency plan had an exit from the EU, Grexit, occurred.(history) 
Spanish: espadachín (= adventurer) intrépido 

Letterlijk vertalen zal wel moeilijk zijn...


----------



## eno2

The English gender neutral 'child' has no gender neutral translation in Spanish. They say 'hijo'. 


> *To enroll your child, we welcome walk-ins or by appointment.
> 
> Puede inscribir a su hijo con o sin cita. *


Walk-ins or by appointment


----------



## eno2

Beeline

<Wijnaldum *made a beeline* for Andreas Kornmayer, Liverpool’s head of fitness, after heading Klopp’s team into a 2-1 lead in Rome>

Valt alleen  te vertalen met een perifrase zoals 'sprintte regelrecht naar Andreas Kornmayer.

Wij hebben/kennen geen beelines. Wel vogelvluchten.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik kende de uitdrukking niet, maar ik vind het wel een boeiende vondst. Ik lees hier dat het gaat over de tocht van een "foerageerbij" die nectar gevonden heeft. Zij gaat het op een heel bijzondere manier melden aan haar 'collega's', die dan "make a beeline" naar de nectarrijke plant of omgeving, lees ik.

Vogelvlucht bevat zeker het belangrijkste aspect ervan, maar ik vraag mij af of het ook niet ook en vooral met snelheid te maken heeft, zoals het daar* aangegeven voorbeeld: "The (opgeschrikte) horse made a beeline for home." In dit geval zou ik opteren voor iets als "holde recht naar huis", of een andere combinatie V + _recht_ (directly)


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik kende de uitdrukking niet, maar ik vind het wel een boeiende vondst. Ik lees hier dat het gaat over de tocht van een "foerageerbij" die nectar gevonden heeft. Zij gaat het op een heel bijzondere manier melden aan haar 'collega's', die dan "make a beeline" naar de nectarrijke plant of omgeving, lees ik.



Prachtig. Bedankt voor de link naar de hoogst bruikbare website ook.



> Vogelvlucht bevat zeker het belangrijkste aspect ervan, maar ik vraag mij af of het ook niet ook en vooral met snelheid te maken heeft, zoals het daar* aangegeven voorbeeld: "The (opgeschrikte) horse made a beeline for home." In dit geval zou ik opteren voor iets als "holde recht naar huis", of een andere combinatie V + _recht_ (directly)


Haha, a horse making a beeline.

The Collins translations are pretty unisonous: 
ir directo _or_ derecho a algo/. se diriger tout droit vers qch …/ schnurstracks auf jdn/etw zugehen….


----------

